# Fingerstyle blues - book recommandation



## frankyie (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'd like to play fingerstyle blues on acoustic guitar. Is any good book, DVD out there that goes through all the technique elements - like slide, steady thumb - along with some nice songs ?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Frankyie, I see you live in Toronto as well. I have two recommendations, try either Steves Music Store or the Worlds Biggest Bookstore. I've seen quite a few fingerstyle books at both of those places and you can also try Metro Sound & Music Ltd at 486 Yonge Street. They have loads of guitar books there and the last time I was in the store I saw quite a few on fingerpicking.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

frankyie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to play fingerstyle blues on acoustic guitar. Is any good book, DVD out there that goes through all the technique elements - like slide, steady thumb - along with some nice songs ?
> 
> ...


I found Happy Traum's DVD set *Easy Steps to Acoustic Blues Guitar * a good intro.

I also like Fingerpicking Guitar Techniques by Stefan Grossman

Both sites have a lot of other titles, so cruise around them.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The art of acoustic blues guitar, the basics.

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Acoustic-...=pd_bbs_2/104-0218352-9923111?ie=UTF8&s=books

Woody Mann, it has tab and a DVD and it is quite basic. Great starting point.


----------



## gilead (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a beginner and picked this up The art of acoustic blues guitar, the basics
Very good book with alot of easy stuff to begin with.


----------

